# Meilleure imprimante pour CD/DVD ?



## TRN (27 Novembre 2005)

bonjour a tous

d'apres vous quelle est la meilleir imprimante (qualite et rapport COnso/CD)  pour imprimer des CD ou DVD ???

Merci a vous

Thierry


----------



## ma2 (5 Décembre 2008)

salut,
je me pose la même question que toi 
et je suis pas convaincu :mouais:
apparemment les epson rx 585 par exemple aurait 
une bonne conception pour ce type d'impression mais les cartouches sont chères
et surtout j'ai l'impression  que espon et mac ca colle pas toujours bien
J'aurais préféré une canon j'en voie plein qui font impression sur dvd 
mais sont elle pratique d'utilisation comme les epsons ??? 
la mp 610 est très bien placé, quelqu'un l'a ?
merci de vos témoignages si vous avez une imprimante qui fait cd ou dvd...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2008)

Un mot en passant.

J'ai lu ces derniers temps des posts d'utilisateurs Canon qui vantaient les mérites de MP600R et MP610. Sans remettre en cause l'expérience positive qu'ils ont avec ces machines, je crois utile de signaler qu'il s'agit là de modèles anciens (2006 pour la MP600R) aujourd'hui remplacés par Canon à son catalogue par des imprimantes aux caractéristiques annoncées supérieures.

Ce pose donc la question de l'obsolescence. Outre la nécessaire décote que subissent de fait les MP600R et MP610, cela n'est pas sans incidence sur le support dans le temps de ces machines qui en est réduit d'autant par Canon. La MP600R n'est déjà plus disponible sur Canon USA depuis quelques mois, et ses drivers y sont maintenant introuvables, notamment ceux qui géraient ses fonctions réseau.

Les retours positifs sur tel ou tel modèle devraient être compris comme une indication sur la compatibilité générale et la qualité des produits Canon et vous ne devriez pas vous focaliser sur les références citées mais chercher leurs équivalents aujourd'hui dans la gamme Canon.


----------



## ma2 (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour moonwalker,
donc tu suggères que la marque Canon est une bonne marque d'imprimante (lol),
et qu'il importe peu la référence tant que le produit est récent (tout au moins durant un laps de temps).
Donc plus récent on trouve la mp970, 980 et la mp 630.
Toutes les 3 impriment les cd. 
Alors laquelle est la meilleure imprimante cd dvd (non professionnelle) ?


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2009)

Coucou,

Je reprends ce fil, un parmi d'autres concernant le choix d'imprimante.

Je viens de rapporter une HP Photosmart PLus (-15 jours Fnac) que je n'ai pas eu le temps de déballer cette semaine.
La raison? elle n'a que 4 cartouches d'ancres; depuis, j'ai appris que pour la bonne qualité de photos plus y a de cartouches mieux c'est .

Alors je pencherais plutôt pour la Photosmart Premium (5 cartouches) mais elle n'imprime pas les CD/DVD  choix bizarre de la part de HP car la Photosmart C5390 que j'ai au boulot (5 cartouches, acheté en avril cette année) offre cette possiblité (pas essayé par contre)

Seulement elle n'est pas WIFI comme la Premium ...

Il y a aussi la HP Photosmart CC335B, cher (279&#8364; fnac mais en promo en ce moment) et plus grosse mais qui est WIFI, Ethernet, Fax et permet également d'imprimer les CD/DVD.

Alors avec tout ça j'ai vraiment du mal à choisir. Sachant que la précédente impimente que j'ai achetée c'était la multifonction OfficeJet G55, et cela remonte à janvier 2001 (!!!), et elle marche toujours .

Pourquoi HP, parce que l'encre ne sèche pas et je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour imprimer une photo même après de longs mois sans utilisation, et ça compte énormément....

Alors si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait bien avant dimanche 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2009)

HP, je ne sais pas (et en plus je déteste).

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai une Canon MP600R qui fait impression sur CD/DVD, recto-verso (automatique), wi-fi. Et elle a 5 cartouches (2 noires et 3 couleurs). J'en suis très satisfait. Mais l'impression sur CD/DVD, très franchement je n'ai jamais essayé.

Cela dit, ce modèle n'est plus au catalogue. En revanche au catalogue (disponible sous peu) et qui présente globalement les mêmes caractéristiques techniques que ma MP600R, il y a la MP640. A voir peut-être.


----------

